# clock source tsc makes gentoo boot slowly or perhaps megasas

## Majed17

Peace, while booting gento it says switched to clocksource tsc then megasas waits 180 secs for a command to complete and then the boot goes on and the system boot.

i read that one guy added clocksource=acpi to the grub.conf file in the kernel line but that seems not to work in gentoo.

do i need to recompile the kernel and if so where to disable tsc in menuconfig?Last edited by Majed17 on Fri Mar 27, 2015 7:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## krinn

```
dmesg | grep clock

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: clocksource=hpet root=/dev/sdb2

[    0.000000] hpet clockevent registered

[    0.367938] Switching to clocksource hpet

[    1.411731] Refined TSC clocksource calibration: 3073.635 MHz.

```

I prefer myself hpet, the point is only to show you there's no "gentoo trick", a kernel option is a kernel option, nothing gentoo related.

And if i were you i would blame the source of the problem, why are you blaming tsc when your megsas is taking 180s?

Next to that, why megasas takes 180s then?

Possible issue is with firmware loading, that takes an amount of time close to your 180s hole for most users.

Do your megasas need any firmware, if so there's plenty threads here you can browse to seek a way to fix that.

----------

## Hu

Please post a timestamped dmesg around the point where you see the delay.  I agree with krinn that it is more likely that some other problem slows the boot and the tsc message is the last normal message before the problem happens.

----------

## Majed17

here is the output of dmesg starting with when the problem starts occuring:

```

[    0.437080] i915 0000:00:02.0: registered panic notifier

[    0.439180] megaraid_sas 0000:01:00.0: Controller type: iMR

[    0.439234] scsi host0: LSI SAS based MegaRAID driver

[    1.294154] tsc: Refined TSC clocksource calibration: 3292.520 MHz

[    2.294298] Switched to clocksource tsc

[  189.737312] scsi 0:2:0:0: megasas: RESET cmd=12 retries=0

[  189.737347] megasas: [ 0]waiting for 1 commands to complete

[  194.742178] megasas: [ 5]waiting for 1 commands to complete

[  199.747046] megasas: [10]waiting for 1 commands to complete

[  204.751921] megasas: [15]waiting for 1 commands to complete

[  209.756789] megasas: [20]waiting for 1 commands to complete

[  214.761664] megasas: [25]waiting for 1 commands to complete

[  219.766532] megasas: [30]waiting for 1 commands to complete

[  224.771406] megasas: [35]waiting for 1 commands to complete

[  229.776274] megasas: [40]waiting for 1 commands to complete

[  234.781149] megasas: [45]waiting for 1 commands to complete

[  239.786017] megasas: [50]waiting for 1 commands to complete

[  244.790894] megasas: [55]waiting for 1 commands to complete

[  249.795760] megasas: [60]waiting for 1 commands to complete

[  254.800636] megasas: [65]waiting for 1 commands to complete

[  259.805502] megasas: [70]waiting for 1 commands to complete

[  264.810377] megasas: [75]waiting for 1 commands to complete

[  269.815245] megasas: [80]waiting for 1 commands to complete

[  274.820120] megasas: [85]waiting for 1 commands to complete

[  279.824987] megasas: [90]waiting for 1 commands to complete

[  284.829864] megasas: [95]waiting for 1 commands to complete

[  289.834731] megasas: [100]waiting for 1 commands to complete

[  294.839605] megasas: [105]waiting for 1 commands to complete

[  299.844473] megasas: [110]waiting for 1 commands to complete

[  304.849348] megasas: [115]waiting for 1 commands to complete

[  309.854215] megasas: [120]waiting for 1 commands to complete

[  314.859091] megasas: [125]waiting for 1 commands to complete

[  319.863959] megasas: [130]waiting for 1 commands to complete

[  324.868833] megasas: [135]waiting for 1 commands to complete

[  329.873701] megasas: [140]waiting for 1 commands to complete

[  334.878576] megasas: [145]waiting for 1 commands to complete

[  339.883443] megasas: [150]waiting for 1 commands to complete

[  344.888319] megasas: [155]waiting for 1 commands to complete

[  349.893186] megasas: [160]waiting for 1 commands to complete

[  354.898062] megasas: [165]waiting for 1 commands to complete

[  359.902929] megasas: [170]waiting for 1 commands to complete

[  364.907804] megasas: [175]waiting for 1 commands to complete

[  369.912675] megasas: moving cmd[0]:ffff880215b8f2a0:0:ffff8800dabac180 the defer queue as internal

[  369.913343] megaraid_sas: FW detected to be in faultstate, restarting it...

[  370.914651] ADP_RESET_GEN2: HostDiag=a0

[  380.915398] megaraid_sas: FW restarted successfully,initiating next stage...

[  380.916064] megaraid_sas: HBA recovery state machine,state 2 starting...

[  410.945620] megasas: Waiting for FW to come to ready state

[  411.177607] megasas: FW now in Ready state

[  411.723594] megaraid_sas: command ffff880215b8f2a0, ffff8800dabac180:0detected to be pending while HBA reset.

[  411.724266] megasas: ffff880215b8f2a0 scsi cmd [12]detected on the internal queue, issue again.

[  412.725573] megasas: reset successful

[  412.728707] scsi 0:2:0:0: Direct-Access     LSI      MR9240-8i        2.13 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[  412.734151] sd 0:2:0:0: [sda] 7811891200 512-byte logical blocks: (3.99 TB/3.63 TiB)

[  412.734162] sd 0:2:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[  412.734271] e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.24-k2-NAPI

[  412.734272] e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation

[  412.734287] e1000: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.21-k8-NAPI

[  412.734288] e1000: Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

[  412.734302] e1000e: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - 2.3.2-k

[  412.734302] e1000e: Copyright(c) 1999 - 2014 Intel Corporation.

[  412.734432] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: Interrupt Throttling Rate (ints/sec) set to dynamic conservative mode

[  412.734446] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 27 for MSI/MSI-X

[  412.739921] sd 0:2:0:0: [sda] 4096-byte physical blocks

[  412.740637] sd 0:2:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[  412.741276] sd 0:2:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 1f 00 10 08

[  412.741305] sd 0:2:0:0: [sda] Write cache: disabled, read cache: disabled, supports DPO and FUA

[  412.753972]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4 sda5

[  412.755194] sd 0:2:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[  412.999157] e1000e 0000:00:19.0 eth0: registered PHC clock

[  412.999812] e1000e 0000:00:19.0 eth0: (PCI Express:2.5GT/s:Width x1) e8:40:f2:0a:84:45

[  413.000474] e1000e 0000:00:19.0 eth0: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

[  413.001191] e1000e 0000:00:19.0 eth0: MAC: 10, PHY: 11, PBA No: FFFFFF-0FF

[  413.001882] igb: Intel(R) Gigabit Ethernet Network Driver - version 5.2.15-k

[  413.002571] igb: Copyright (c) 2007-2014 Intel Corporation.

[  413.003273] sky2: driver version 1.30

[  413.004054] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[  413.004774] ehci-pci: EHCI PCI platform driver

[  413.005577] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: EHCI Host Controller

[  413.006332] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[  413.007090] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: debug port 2

[  413.011712] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: cache line size of 64 is not supported

[  413.011724] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: irq 16, io mem 0xf7e37000

[  413.017566] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[  413.018395] usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[  413.019166] usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[  413.019944] usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[  413.020723] usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 3.18.9-gentoo ehci_hcd

[  413.021512] usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1a.0

[  413.022380] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[  413.023189] hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[  413.024120] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: EHCI Host Controller

[  413.024975] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[  413.025809] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: debug port 2

[  413.030512] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: cache line size of 64 is not supported

[  413.030523] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: irq 23, io mem 0xf7e36000

[  413.036566] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[  413.037469] usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[  413.038326] usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[  413.039189] usb usb2: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[  413.040056] usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 3.18.9-gentoo ehci_hcd

[  413.040934] usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.0

[  413.041878] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[  413.042773] hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[  413.043731] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[  413.044645] ohci-pci: OHCI PCI platform driver

[  413.045565] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

[  413.046517] usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

[  413.047459] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[  413.048392] i8042: PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.

[  413.052398] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[  413.053303] serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[  413.054258] mousedev: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[  413.055289] rtc_cmos 00:02: RTC can wake from S4

[  413.056296] rtc_cmos 00:02: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

[  413.057206] rtc_cmos 00:02: alarms up to one month, y3k, 242 bytes nvram, hpet irqs

[  413.058166] ACPI Warning: SystemIO range 0x000000000000f040-0x000000000000f05f conflicts with OpRegion 0x000000000000f040-0x000000000000f04f (\_SB_.PCI0.SBUS.SMBI) (20140926/utaddress-258)

[  413.059094] ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver

[  413.060034] md: raid1 personality registered for level 1

[  413.060958] md: raid10 personality registered for level 10

[  413.061926] device-mapper: ioctl: 4.28.0-ioctl (2014-09-17) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

[  413.062864] Intel P-state driver initializing.

[  413.063960] hidraw: raw HID events driver (C) Jiri Kosina

[  413.066100] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[  413.067918] usbhid: USB HID core driver

[  413.070273] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:1b.0: irq 28 for MSI/MSI-X

[  413.070359] Netfilter messages via NETLINK v0.30.

[  413.072224] nf_conntrack version 0.5.0 (16384 buckets, 65536 max)

[  413.074165] ctnetlink v0.93: registering with nfnetlink.

[  413.075980] ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

[  413.078597] TCP: cubic registered

[  413.081230] Initializing XFRM netlink socket

[  413.083667] sound hdaudioC0D0: autoconfig: line_outs=3 (0x14/0x15/0x16/0x0/0x0) type:line

[  413.083670] sound hdaudioC0D0:    speaker_outs=0 (0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

[  413.083673] sound hdaudioC0D0:    hp_outs=1 (0x1b/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

[  413.083675] sound hdaudioC0D0:    mono: mono_out=0x0

[  413.083677] sound hdaudioC0D0:    dig-out=0x11/0x1e

[  413.083679] sound hdaudioC0D0:    inputs:

[  413.083682] sound hdaudioC0D0:      Front Mic=0x19

[  413.083684] sound hdaudioC0D0:      Rear Mic=0x18

[  413.083686] sound hdaudioC0D0:      Line=0x1a

[  413.086833] sound hdaudioC0D3: autoconfig: line_outs=0 (0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0) type:line

[  413.086836] sound hdaudioC0D3:    speaker_outs=0 (0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

[  413.086839] sound hdaudioC0D3:    hp_outs=0 (0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

[  413.086840] sound hdaudioC0D3:    mono: mono_out=0x0

[  413.086842] sound hdaudioC0D3:    dig-out=0x6/0x7

[  413.086844] sound hdaudioC0D3:    inputs:

[  413.110728] NET: Registered protocol family 10

[  413.112290] ip6_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

[  413.113699] sit: IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

[  413.115098] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[  413.116394] Key type dns_resolver registered

[  413.117991] registered taskstats version 1

[  413.119629]   Magic number: 7:8:440

[  413.120956] clockevents broadcast: hash matches

[  413.122269] console [netcon0] enabled

[  413.123541] netconsole: network logging started

[  413.124907] PM: Hibernation image not present or could not be loaded.

[  413.124911] ALSA device list:

[  413.126127]   #0: HDA Intel PCH at 0xf7e30000 irq 28

[  413.128122] Freeing unused kernel memory: 1104K (ffffffff81ef9000 - ffffffff8200d000)

[  413.129360] Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 14336k

[  413.131642] Freeing unused kernel memory: 380K (ffff8800019a1000 - ffff880001a00000)

[  413.135247] Freeing unused kernel memory: 1056K (ffff880001cf8000 - ffff880001e00000)

[  413.143726] cat (1148) used greatest stack depth: 13976 bytes left

[  413.148471] echo (1175) used greatest stack depth: 13856 bytes left

[  413.326568] usb 1-1: new high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci-pci

[  413.345590] usb 2-1: new high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci-pci

[  413.440908] usb 1-1: New USB device found, idVendor=8087, idProduct=0024

[  413.440913] usb 1-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

[  413.441182] hub 1-1:1.0: USB hub found

[  413.441252] hub 1-1:1.0: 6 ports detected

[  413.459889] usb 2-1: New USB device found, idVendor=8087, idProduct=0024

[  413.459892] usb 2-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

[  413.460174] hub 2-1:1.0: USB hub found

[  413.460251] hub 2-1:1.0: 8 ports detected

[  413.461260] findfs (2296) used greatest stack depth: 13288 bytes left

[  413.475633] EXT3-fs (sda4): error: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (240)

[  413.475829] EXT2-fs (sda4): error: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (240)

[  413.535966] EXT4-fs (sda4): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[  413.641806] init (2311) used greatest stack depth: 13192 bytes left

[  413.714647] usb 1-1.2: new low-speed USB device number 3 using ehci-pci

[  413.796138] random: nonblocking pool is initialized

[  413.805905] usb 1-1.2: New USB device found, idVendor=1a2c, idProduct=0d24

[  413.805909] usb 1-1.2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[  413.805920] usb 1-1.2: Product: USB Keyboard

[  413.805922] usb 1-1.2: Manufacturer: USB

[  413.808868] input: USB USB Keyboard as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.2/1-1.2:1.0/0003:1A2C:0D24.0001/input/input6

[  413.808974] hid-generic 0003:1A2C:0D24.0001: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [USB USB Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:1a.0-1.2/input0

[  413.812202] input: USB USB Keyboard as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.2/1-1.2:1.1/0003:1A2C:0D24.0002/input/input7

[  413.812280] hid-generic 0003:1A2C:0D24.0002: input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.10 Device [USB USB Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:1a.0-1.2/input1

[  414.088747] init-early.sh (2334) used greatest stack depth: 12728 bytes left

[  415.016921] systemd-udevd[2617]: starting version 216

[  415.113219] e1000e 0000:00:19.0 eno1: renamed from eth0

[  415.119750] systemd-udevd[2644]: renamed network interface eth0 to eno1

[  415.178315] r8168 Gigabit Ethernet driver 8.039.00-NAPI loaded

[  415.178493] r8168 0000:02:00.0: irq 29 for MSI/MSI-X

[  415.180122] r8168: This product is covered by one or more of the following patents: US6,570,884, US6,115,776, and US6,327,625.

[  415.180129] r8168  Copyright (C) 2014  Realtek NIC software team <nicfae@realtek.com>

 This program comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY; for details, please see <http://www.gnu.org/licenses/>.

 This is free software, and you are welcome to redistribute it under certain conditions; see <http://www.gnu.org/licenses/>.

[  415.182390] r8168 0000:02:00.0 enp2s0: renamed from eth0

[  415.189591] systemd-udevd[2634]: renamed network interface eth0 to enp2s0

[  415.684422] EXT4-fs (sda4): re-mounted. Opts: (null)

[  415.805749] Adding 16908284k swap on /dev/sda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:16908284k

[  415.921676] EXT4-fs (sda5): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[  416.756814] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 27 for MSI/MSI-X

[  416.857502] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 27 for MSI/MSI-X

[  416.857580] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eno1: link is not ready

[  416.857683] ip (3192) used greatest stack depth: 12352 bytes left

[  416.997137] enp2s0: 0xffffc90000c68000, e8:de:27:02:d9:d7, IRQ 29

[  417.036952] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): enp2s0: link is not ready

[  419.039912] r8168: enp2s0: link up

[  419.039932] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): enp2s0: link becomes ready

[  718.915419] enp2s0: 0xffffc90000c68000, e8:de:27:02:d9:d7, IRQ 29

[  718.951582] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): enp2s0: link is not ready

[  720.956147] r8168: enp2s0: link up

[  720.956169] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): enp2s0: link becomes ready

[  779.070148] r8168: enp2s0: link down

[  783.484247] e1000e: eno1 NIC Link is Up 100 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: Rx/Tx

[  783.484254] e1000e 0000:00:19.0 eno1: 10/100 speed: disabling TSO

[  783.484287] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eno1: link becomes ready

[  804.292744] e1000e: eno1 NIC Link is Down

[  804.515829] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 27 for MSI/MSI-X

[  804.616538] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 27 for MSI/MSI-X

[  804.616616] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eno1: link is not ready

[  807.255635] e1000e: eno1 NIC Link is Up 100 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: Rx/Tx

[  807.255642] e1000e 0000:00:19.0 eno1: 10/100 speed: disabling TSO

[  807.255678] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eno1: link becomes ready

[  829.576370] e1000e: eno1 NIC Link is Down

[  833.177261] r8168: enp2s0: link up

```

if the problem is with the megasas controller then what should be done?

thank you for your help

----------

## krinn

Of course the problem comes from the megasas, what could be done:

- Make sure cable are firmly put (well, i think you should keep getting reset error if it was really that, but you don't tell us if you have such kind of problem coming up next in your dmesg)

- It could be problem with the driver itself, for this, a new kernel with newer driver would help, maybe check the driver doc for special case... it may be already covered

- It could be hardware: and even with that you can get help: updating firmware may fix the issue, but if lastest firmware did not, reporting this to the hw manufacturer may finally get an update fix firmware release out (many hw manufacturer release buggy product, they are not really unwilling to fix them, but if no people report the error, well, there's no error to fix then...)

If you can boot without any disk attach to it, try, and see if driver is still working bad at init, some disks can be problematic for some controller (you know just one little spec not respect and boom), this kind of problem may get fix by controller firmware fix again, or disk firmware fix.

- For your part you can look at possible issue youself, what i'm thinking there is looking at your interrupts that looks "suspicious" for me as:

```
[  412.734432] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: Interrupt Throttling Rate (ints/sec) set to dynamic conservative mode

[  412.734446] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 27 for MSI/MSI-X 
```

The message in itself show some irq trouble, it might just be common for the e1000e cards, hence this message, but what is more interresting is your MSI edge irq value: 27

While it is not "bad" as-is, i expect modern bios to drive MSI more to 40 or bigger value. Like this:

```
dmesg | grep irq

[    0.413866] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: irq 64 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.413938] pcieport 0000:00:1c.2: irq 65 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.634935] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: irq 66 for MSI/MSI-X

```

If your hw is a bit old, irq 27 is not really a problem, but recent hw should use more irq than that, and having few irq may raise irq conflict problem, if your megasas share the irq with some other device, it may trouble it.

Again, you can do something: using another kernel not done by yourself (livecd) and see if problem occurs, than fix your kernel for apic trouble.

Could also be buggy bios (and bios update may help). Could be stupid option in bios, the pnp option turn on is just making the bios not assign any irqs to device, giving the work on the os side, turning this off will force bios to assign irqs to device and while doing it, it reset them, so when you reach your os loading, all devices were init properly already.

If you really think about timer resolution troubling the megasas as someone suggest you, try using the hpet one then, it is the one that should gives you the finest resolution and fix your issue then.

And finally the easiest thing to do: edit your title to specify trouble with megasas instead of your tsc bad title: this way you will get attention from other megasas users ; and of course, they should be able to speak about something they use, giving you the best help possible instead of generic one like i'm doing.

----------

## steveL

Great post, krinn. :)

If I could star it, I would.

----------

## Majed17

1. changed the topic name

2. i unplugged the harddisk and ran the gentoo admin cd from the usb stick, it hanged on megaraid, megaraid-mbox, raid-mm (capslock doesn't work nor did num lock) earler i installed gentoo from amd64 nomulti tab (if i remember correctly) the one with pure 64 artitechture.

3. tried to update the bois but it is the latest from 05/13/2013

what to do next?

----------

## krinn

without disk and having the usb stick test done you can limit to search to:

- drivers: bug in drivers, a more recent one (so a newer kernel) may solve it. A good hint may be looking at similar issue from other megasas users, if the problem is the driver, the issue should affect not only you.

- hardware: faulty hardware (a dead hardware is, well... dead), even everyone expect "dead" to be "not running", alas "dead" can mean working but not as it should (it is more easy for people with dead video cards that distort screen... as they see the card is dead, while the card is still "running").

- hardware: buggy -> look for firmware update ; if the bios update you speak of is the firmware update, it might be clue you should start thinking your device is "dead", you should query the card maker services if firmware doesn't solve it.

 *steveL wrote:*   

> If I could star it, I would.

 

Such a comment is a star for me, thanks  :Smile: 

----------

## steveL

Heh well I've linked here under Troubleshooting as I think the approach is excellent.

----------

## Majed17

today i tried the gentoo live minimal cd and it paused on raid_mm several minutes then it resumed and booted with internet. the bios i looked for was the motherboard bois. it's hard to believ that the controller is dead as it worked fine on windows 8, it seems the drivers on gentoo are not great.

----------

## krinn

Still have a test you can do then.

Use a non gentoo livecd (as your windows test shown the hw may be fine), this will answer if it is the linux drivers or some gentoo made patches there?

-> if you find out it's the drivers, it might still be something the driver itself cannot fix, but the firmware of the device could, better look for firmware update (it won't kill you to have the latest one anyway).

-> if firmware doesn't fix it, then you can gives the hot potatoe to bugs.gentoo.org or kernel bugzilla.

While giving it to gentoo, this might help you get credits, as a gentoo dev will seek the issue with kernel dev ; it might also be better to report it yourself to kernel bug, as you have the faulty hw you will be the best to answer any questions they might asked about it.

You may open both, one to kernel and one in gentoo and link the gentoo one with the kernel one.

Remember you can query hw maker also (until prove just assume he is kind with its customers), he might not be aware of it and might fix it or might already be aware and will just gave you the solve.

----------

